# Intermittent fasting



## mike456 (Mar 13, 2011)

If your using this diet method, please post your results and thoughts on how it is going for you.


----------



## Arra (Mar 13, 2011)

inb4Built


----------



## Marat (Mar 13, 2011)

Assuming that you are interested in fat loss, any modality that you use that has a moderate deficit with sufficient protein and fat in conjunction with a non-ridiculous training method will result in fat loss with minimal muscle loss.

IF is just another one of those dieting modalities. It works best for those that are comfortable with eating all of their daily calories in an 8ish hour window. If one is more comfortable with five or six small meals, then they probably will not be successful with IF.

Give it a shot, it obviously "works" because it meets the dieting criteria that is outlined in the first paragraph.


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 16, 2011)

My friend did it for awhile and swore by it. But hes recently back to the traditional 5 meals a day setup with no fasting anymore.

To be honest Im not a fan of this setup at all and think it makes no sense. If your looking to build muscle why deprive your body of nutrients??

And just look at any top BBer natty or not, they all diet basically the same. Never heard of any top guys following IF. There may be science to it but ill take everyday experiences and results over that.


----------



## Marat (Mar 16, 2011)

Swedeheart said:


> To be honest Im not a fan of this setup at all and think it makes no sense.



it does, spend more time with the research



Swedeheart said:


> If your looking to build muscle why deprive your body of nutrients??



You're not.



Swedeheart said:


> And just look at any top BBer natty or not, they all diet basically the same. Never heard of any top guys following IF. There may be science to it but ill take everyday experiences and results over that.



Comparing your diet to an IFBB diet isn't a wise idea. If you are interested in anecdotes, IFers have plenty of those as well.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 16, 2011)

As Marat said, IF works since it gives you a calorie deficit just like any other cutting diet.  There are also some physiological benefits to fasting I believe, but don't know them off of the top of my head (except for reduced triglycerides).

It all depends on how you like to eat.  I've done IF, I've lost fat on IF, but fasting for 24h wasn't for me.  Give it a try and see if it works for you.


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 17, 2011)

Marat said:


> it does, spend more time with the research
> 
> You're not.
> 
> Comparing your diet to an IFBB diet isn't a wise idea. If you are interested in anecdotes, IFers have plenty of those as well.



Sorry ive read the articles on it, still wont agree with it. 

You kind of are tho. To each their own but to me it doesnt seem well fitted to the bodybuilding lifestyle. 

Your missing my point. Not comparing it to an IFBB pro, but just saying all the top BBers use similar dieting principles. Never come across one yet who IF's. Im sure theres an exception but thats with anything.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 17, 2011)

Swedeheart said:


> Sorry ive read the articles on it, still wont agree with it.
> 
> You kind of are tho. To each their own but to me it doesnt seem well fitted to the bodybuilding lifestyle.
> 
> Your missing my point. Not comparing it to an IFBB pro, but just saying all the top BBers use similar dieting principles. Never come across one yet who IF's. Im sure theres an exception but thats with anything.



Even if it's the case that 0% of pro bodybuilders do IF, it's still not a valid comparison.  Pretty much 100% of pro bodybuilders are using stupid amounts of gear which can make pretty much any diet effective.  They can also go lower on calories and for longer than a normal person could as they use chemicals to normalize the hormones that would crash in a natural person on such a diet.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 18, 2011)

I am on a plan now with intermittend fasting  too earlly to tell


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 20, 2011)

danzik17 said:


> Even if it's the case that 0% of pro bodybuilders do IF, it's still not a valid comparison.  Pretty much 100% of pro bodybuilders are using stupid amounts of gear which can make pretty much any diet effective.  They can also go lower on calories and for longer than a normal person could as they use chemicals to normalize the hormones that would crash in a natural person on such a diet.



What about natty pros? Why dont they IF? Unless you know of some, all the ones I know of prep pretty much in a similar fashion.


----------



## calaja52 (Mar 20, 2011)

the basic advantage to IF i believe is if you are cutting you can save your calories for later in the day and eat them so you dont go to bed hungry, you still eat the same amount of food as you normally would just in a smaller window of time


----------



## Life (Mar 20, 2011)

Swedeheart said:


> What about natty pros? Why dont they IF? Unless you know of some, all the ones I know of prep pretty much in a similar fashion.



Just because they don't use it doesn't mean it doesn't work.


----------



## Marat (Mar 20, 2011)

Swedeheart said:


> What about natty pros?



There are several on Martin Berkhan's site.


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 21, 2011)

There will always be exceptions to anything. But theres a reason 99% of bb'ers dont use this. 

I believe a big part of it is just real life evidence. The results are there for ppl who eat frequently and dont IF. Science also defends this, as there are studies showing that eating X amount of protein so many hours is ideal for maximum protein synthesis. 

But as i said its to each their own. I dont like it and wont ever use it as it doesnt make sense to me. I dunno thats just me tho.


----------



## Life (Mar 21, 2011)

Swedeheart said:


> There will always be exceptions to anything. But theres a reason 99% of bb'ers dont use this.
> 
> I believe a big part of it is just real life evidence. The results are there for ppl who eat frequently and dont IF. Science also defends this, as there are studies showing that eating X amount of protein so many hours is ideal for maximum protein synthesis.
> 
> But as i said its to each their own. I dont like it and wont ever use it as it doesnt make sense to me. I dunno thats just me tho.



They don't try it because what they're doing works for them. So why change? For some people IF works better. Show some of said studies. I can show an equal number that show that it doesn't matter as long as you get your min in.


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 21, 2011)

Life said:


> They don't try it because what they're doing works for them. So why change? For some people IF works better. Show some of said studies. I can show an equal number that show that it doesn't matter as long as you get your min in.



Just look up any research done by Layne Norton..He is well known and as a pro himself is highly against IF. 

Again personally I just dont like IF. To each their own : )

When many reputable bbers, athletes, or nutritionists start using it and/or recommending it then I will also try it


----------

